# WOW Verbindungsprobleme



## CRAZYMANN (25. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin

Ich hab seit Wochen ein sehr nervendes Problem mit WOW und ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen, im Netz finde ich nicht die passende Antwort.

Mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus, immer wenn ich WOW spiele fliege ich in der zeit von 23.00-00.00 Uhr aus den Spiel raus und muss mich neu einloggen. Und meine X-fire ist den auch getrennt.
Wenn ich ganz normal im Internet bin in den Zeitraum passiert nichts.

Was könnte das sein ich bin echt Rat los.


----------



## Sperli (25. Februar 2010)

Hm, kann es sein, dass in der Zeit dein Router seinen automatischen reconnect macht? Beim Surfen und im TS kriegst du das nicht unbedingt mit, aber WoW oder auch andere Online-Games schmeissen dich dann raus.

Je nach Router kannst du aber festlegen, wann er den Reconnect vornehmen soll (Brauchbar ist z.b. 3-4 Uhr in der früh, da man da eh meist schläft)


----------



## GxGamer (25. Februar 2010)

Oder dein Anbieter führt nach 24 Stunden seinen Zwangsdisconnect durch.
Wenn du keine Standleitung hast, ist das normal.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (25. Februar 2010)

Jo hat sich erledigt der Reconnect war falsch eingestellt danke für den Tipp


----------

